# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Das "Family & Oldies"-Forum >  Mutterschutz -> Anrechnung auf Weiterbildungszeit?

## DocCoxen

Hallo Ihr,

ich habe eine neue Stelle angetreten und werde nach drei Monaten in den Mutterschutz gehen und danach in Elternzeit. Unter Umstnden werde ich mich nach dieser Zeit nach einer neuen Stelle umsehen (aber im gleichen Fachgebiet), da mein Mann wahrscheinlich versetzt wird.

Gehen meine 3 Monate dabei verloren oder werden sie mir angerechnet? Bzw. zhlen die 14Wochen Mutterschutz dazu? Dann htte ich nmlich sozusagen 6Monate... Wre ja irgendwie rgerlich und fies, wenn man so benachteiligt werden wrde  :Aufgepasst!: .

Bin gespannt auf Eure Antworten (in den alten Threads widersprachen sich die Leute diesbezglich)

Gre

----------


## THawk

z.B. aus der Weiterbildungsordnung fr die rzte Bayerns vom 24. April 2004 - in der Fassung des Beschlusses vom 11. Oktober 2009, Abschnitt A, 4:
"(4) Dauer und Inhalt der Weiterbildung richten sich nach den Bestimmungen dieser Wei*terbildungsordnung; in deren Rahmen kann der Vorstand Nheres in Richtlinien bestimmen.
Zeiten unter sechs Monaten knnen nur dann als Weiterbildungszeit angerechnet werden, wenn dies in Abschnitt B oder C vorgesehen ist.
Eine Unterbrechung der Weiterbildung, zum Beispiel wegen Mutterschutz, Elternzeit, Wehr- oder Ersatzdienst, berwiegende wissenschaftliche Ttigkeit oder Arbeitsunfhigkeit, kann nicht auf die Weiterbildungszeit angerechnet werden.
Tariflicher und gesetzlicher sowie sonstiger arbeitsrechtlicher Erholungsurlaub bis zu sechs Wochen im Kalenderjahr ist keine Unterbrechung."

Die Zeit des Mutterschutzes wird also mit grter Sicherheit nicht angerechnet (fnde ich auch ehrlich gesagt widersinnig, weil du ja in deiner Weiterbildungszeit praktische Erfahrungen sammeln sollst und insofern eine Weiterbildung im Mutterschutz nicht stattfindet). Was mit den drei Monaten passiert - gute Frage. 
Warum rufst du nicht einfach deine Landesrztekammer an und klrst das mit denen? Du wirst hier _nie_ eine definitive, verlssliche Aussage erhalten.

----------


## Muriel

Den Mutterschutz vor der Geburt darf die werdende Mutter ja dankend ablehnen, sprich zu dieser Zeit arbeiten, was dann natrlich angerechnet werden wrde. Damit kmest Du aber dann nur auf 4,5 Monate insgesamt, der Mutterschutz nach der Geburt ist verpflichtend, selbst wenn Dein Arbeitgeber Dir entgegen kommen wollte und Dir netterweise diese Zeit bescheinigen wrde (ber den Sinn/die "Gerechtigkeit" kann man streiten), so wrde es absolut dennoch nicht gehen, da Du acht Wochen nach der Geburt einfach nicht arbeiten darfst und somit auch kein Spielraum der Anerkennung gegeben ist. Da aber sinngem im MuSchG (?) wohl steht, dass man als werdende Mutter nicht benachteiligt werden darf, stellt sich die Frage, ob vielleicht die LK Dir insofern entgegen kommen wrde, dass sie Dir erlaubt, sofern kein Arbeitgeberwechsel nach der Elternzeit stattfindet, die ersten drei Monate dennoch anzuerkennen, vielleicht dies sogar mssen. Aber das wrde ich genau nachfragen und zwar im Vorfeld.

Eine schne Schwangerschaft, gute Geburt und ein pflegeleichtes Kind wnsche ich Dir jedenfalls  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Die Niere

> Bzw. zhlen die 14Wochen Mutterschutz dazu? Dann htte ich nmlich sozusagen 6Monate... Wre ja irgendwie rgerlich und fies, wenn man so benachteiligt werden wrde .


Wie genau darf ich das verstehen? Du fndest es unfair, wenn dir die 14 Wochen Mutterschutz nicht angerechnet wrden? Eine Zeit in der Du dich zwar um dein Mutterdasein kmmerst, aber weder praktische noch theoretische Erfahrung in deinem Beuf sammelst? Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?

gruesse, die niere

----------


## Muriel

Ich verstehe es eher so, dass sie es nicht so dolle findet, dass aus Grnden, die nun mal nicht zu ndern sind, diese ersten drei Monate unter den Tisch fallen werden. Ein Stellenwechsel nach drei Monaten, weil die Stelle einem nicht zusagt, ist ja anders gelagert als ein Kind zu bekommen.

----------


## Rico

Wobei hier ja der Grund fr das kurze (und wohl nicht anrechenbare) Intervall von 3 Monaten ja nur bedingt an der Schwangerschaft liegt, sondern mehr an dem familir bedingten Umzug. Wrde der Mann zufllig ein Jahr frher versetzt, dann htte sie das gleiche Problem auch ohne Schwangerschaft. Deshalb eine Benachteiligung durch die Schwangerschaft zu postulieren, wenn der eigentliche Grund wieso der Weiterbildungszeitraum nicht erfllt wird ein Umzug aus anderen Grnden ist, wird deshalb wohl eher nicht durch das Mutterschutzgesetz gedekt werden.

----------


## Muriel

Ah ok, das war mir da nicht mehr bewusst. Klar, ein Stellenwechsel ist dann natrlich "selbst verschuldet" (ok, eine Schwangerschaft auch  :bhh: ) und hat dann natrlich nix mit Benachteiligung zu tun.

----------


## Espressa

Ich denke auch, dass sie ja nach dem Mutterschutz weiterarbeiten darf dort, und wenn sie dann 6 Monate voll hat zhlen die ja auch. Immerhin schon cool dass die berhaupt eine Schwangere einstellen, knnte mir vorstellen dass da sonst manche Abteilungen schon kritisch wren.

Wenn man natrlich wegzieht und nicht mehr dort arbeiten mchte dann ist es eben Pech. 
Wobei: Du wirst Mutter und hast offensichtlich enen Partner mit solidem Job, das ist dann schon wieder mehr Glck als Pech.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Grombhlerin

Jetzt mal ehrlich, ist es so wichtig, ob man 3 Monate frher oder spter FA wird?

Speziell im Vergleich mit einen Baby finde ich: eher nicht. 

Bei mir im Haus brauchen brigens selbst Vollzeit-arbeitende Mnner 7 Jahre fr einen FA, der offiziell 5 Jahre dauert. Ist es sonst wirklich berall so, dass man in 5 Jahren durch alle geforderten Bereiche rotiert???

----------


## Muriel

Bei uns ausnahmslos in allen mir bekannten Fllen.

----------


## McBeal

Bei uns auch. Wobei wir viele Mtter haben, die Teilzeit arbeiten oder gearbeitet haben, also dann dementsprechend lnger. Ich werde durch Beschftigungsverbot und Teilzeitttigkeit nach der Elternzeit auch deutlich lnger brauchen, aber mir ist das Wurscht. Ich habe meine feste Stelle und auf eigene Praxis oder O-Stelle habe ich sowieso keine Lust.  :Grinnnss!: 

LG
Ally

----------


## Grombhlerin

Jetzt werd ich aber neidisch.....

----------

